# Should i say goodbye to the Strat?



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

it is sad that with the age of the phone and the amount of people interested in seeing some sort of update, that we cant even get a gingerbread ota. Its sad that non 4G phones are on the list for ICS ota and yet we seem to have been forgotten. i dropped my Strat yesterday and put a minor crack in the screen. My brother has offered me a bionic for cheap, and although it is kind of old it is still getting some form of support. i love the qwerty keyboard and cant afford a droid 4. So now im torn on whether to buy his phone or keep my broken. unsupported strat.

PS the devs on rootz have done an amazing job to take this phone to the point where it is and if i do leave it will be hard to do knowing you guys are still busting your butts to help strat users.


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Definetly do that. This phone has some great devs working on it but I want a new phone so badly.. By the way if I got a new phone wouldn't I have to pay a termination fee or something?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

sky it depends on if you're in or out of contract. if in contract, you might have to pay full price or buy one online. For myself, I got the strat for my wife and I on tigerdirect and they were free, but if i activate or terminate service within ~160days or something like that, I will be billed for full price of phone. Lame I know, we all were kindof shafted one way or another with this one... thanks Samsung and Big Red, lol. Great devs here though, I still use my droid 2 as standalone so it's all good for me.


----------



## burnzz (Jun 19, 2012)

djphrost said:


> I still use my droid 2 as standalone so it's all good for me.


lol, i apologize for the bump - as i write this, my droid2 is doing it's new job of holding down papers on my desk. i am happy with my Stratosphere, because rootzwiki had the topic and support for this phone, and was there to help me customize it into something bloat free and useful.


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

burnzz said:


> lol, i apologize for the bump - as i write this, my droid2 is doing it's new job of holding down papers on my desk. i am happy with my Stratosphere, because rootzwiki had the topic and support for this phone, and was there to help me customize it into something bloat free and useful.


for sure, I am pretty happy with the strat as well. the work from the devs here is an outstanding addition to this phone seeing as how Samsung doesn't care about us Strat users, lol I like having my D2 to use too


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

What? Usually when you sign a contract with a carrier, it is a pledge to continue using and paying for _service_ regardless of the phone you actually use. You pay upgrade price for the phone, and the carrier makes the money it lost (and them some) from your contract payments. You should be able to have Verizon simply switch your service onto the Bionic with little to no problems. I used to work for Target selling contract phones on Verizon, and I know, it's as easy as switching the MEID in the system, then dialing *228 on the phone (and even easier for 4G phones, switch the SIM card).


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

p_025 said:


> You should be able to have Verizon simply switch your service onto the Bionic with little to no problems. I used to work for Target selling contract phones on Verizon, and I know, it's as easy as switching the MEID in the system, then dialing *228 on the phone (and even easier for 4G phones, switch the SIM card).


As long as you already have a SIM card from Verizon, you can activate your phone through Verizon's website. It takes less than 5 minutes. I recently did it twice on my account: once from my Incredible to a new Stratosphere, and again from a Droid to my Incredible. It was very easy.


----------

